# Roman Vitis



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just shipped a kinda unique stick to a person who is a Roman reenator. The stick is a "Vitis" stick carried by Roman centurions to hand out punishment. The stick is about 3' long, twisted, and narrly. This the 2nd vitis stick I have made the 1st one shipped to Australia.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wouldn't wanna meet that feller in a bar fight!! 
Bill


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Does he speak softly ? He's certainly got the stick for it now.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the looks is enough punishment.


----------



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

pretty interesting, were vitis of any particular wood?


----------

